
Runners Have Much Healthier Knees Than Scientists Thought - js2
http://www.runnersworld.com/general-interest/runners-have-much-healthier-knees-than-scientists-thought
======
js2
Paper on which article is based:

[http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/acr.22939/abstrac...](http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/acr.22939/abstract)

~~~
Someone
(Paywalled. Yours to read for 48 hours for $6. Yours to read from the cloud
forever for $15. Yours to download, print, and read forever for $38)

